# ISTANBUL | Radisson Hotel Apartments Delta Istanbul Esenyurt | 28 fl | T/O



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source Radisson Hotel Group strengthens its presence in Istanbul – Hospitality Net


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------

